# bell curve for ER levels



## alaverty (Mar 30, 2010)

hi everyone;
does anyone have a site to send me to to get the national stats for a bell curve of emergency department E&M codes?  i have medicare stats but I'm talking about general population.
Thanks.


----------



## mscorella1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Try http://ercoder.com/utilization.php


----------



## jpollitt (Aug 5, 2010)

Where did you find the Medicare stats for this?  I have been looking and cannot find it.


----------



## jimbo1231 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Med Par Data*

There is also Med Par Data. You may have noticed that ED Levels are no longer anything resembling a bell curve at least for Medicare. They have been drifting each year toward 99285.

Jim


----------

